# Louisville Wing Chun & Boxing



## graychuan (Dec 24, 2007)

http://louisvillewingchun.com/


http://www.louisvillegoldengloves.com/

Wing Chun will still be available here, and other arts as well...

In case you didnt know

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2sDgYvv0F0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dfgb-Uw7fM


----------



## Marvin (Dec 24, 2007)

I think that guy is a member of this forum?


----------



## graychuan (Dec 25, 2007)

Yup. Ali Rahim. He hasnt been on this site in a while tho. Hes gained a lot of students this year. Been busy teaching me! lol

~Cg~


----------



## graychuan (Dec 27, 2007)

Chi sao with Ali's students and boxing drills with the Fury...





 
~Cg~


----------



## hungfistron (Dec 27, 2007)

I'll be there this weekend, now that christmas is over


----------



## graychuan (Jan 15, 2008)

hungfistron said:


> I'll be there this weekend, now that christmas is over


 
hey, ron. i need an email addy for you. just send it to me in a private message on this forum.


----------



## graychuan (Feb 21, 2008)

He blinded me with science...





 
~Cg~:bangahead:


----------



## hungfistron (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey bro how you been?

I came last sat and should be there again this weekend.  Worked out with a guy I hadnt seen there before, but again I havent been for a month


----------



## graychuan (Mar 7, 2008)

hungfistron said:


> Hey bro how you been?
> 
> I came last sat and should be there again this weekend. Worked out with a guy I hadnt seen there before, but again I havent been for a month


 

Ya. There area couple ofnew ones. I know for sure one just joined after wednesday nights class. Make sure you give me an email addy.

~Cg~


----------



## graychuan (Sep 19, 2008)

The Filipino Fury


----------



## graychuan (Oct 25, 2008)

Our Family...

:ubercool::ubercool::ubercool::ubercool:


----------



## matsu (Oct 26, 2008)

thats some cool **** bruv.!

love the black shadow vid... gonna watch that one again and again!

thanks for posting

matsu


----------



## graychuan (Jun 25, 2009)

Jose the TROPICAL STORM


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks for the vid post, I'm glad Rahim Sifu is doing well. It sounds like your class is really growing, that's awesome! Ali Rahim is probably one of the coolest cats out there lol. :ultracool


----------



## rscheider (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi,

My name is Richard, and I am interested in learning the art of Wing Chun. I live in Louisville, Ky and I am not sure on how to get started or who to talk to. I dont have alot of money nor a very good job, but I have been wanting to learn for quite some time. If anyone has any tips, please let me know. Thank you for reading.

Richard


----------



## yak sao (Jul 31, 2009)

I live in the Louisville area contact me if interested (private message please)


----------



## graychuan (Jul 31, 2009)

rscheider said:


> Hi,
> 
> My name is Richard, and I am interested in learning the art of Wing Chun. I live in Louisville, Ky and I am not sure on how to get started or who to talk to. I dont have alot of money nor a very good job, but I have been wanting to learn for quite some time. If anyone has any tips, please let me know. Thank you for reading.
> 
> Richard


 
Contact the Silent Warrior Association @ 1 800 362 0651
www.detroitwingchun.com

or www.gokempo.com


our LouisvilleWingChun site is down right now.


----------



## graychuan (Dec 7, 2009)

Louisville wing chun web site is down for now. Follow Sifu Rahim and his group @ redboatmagazine.com and detroitwingchun.com for history and lineage info.


HAPPY HOLIDAYS!


----------



## Tensei85 (Dec 9, 2009)

graychuan said:


> Louisville wing chun web site is down for now. Follow Sifu Rahim and his group @ redboatmagazine.com and detroitwingchun.com for history and lineage info.
> 
> 
> HAPPY HOLIDAYS!


 
Happy Holidays to you as well as Rahim Sifu!

Take Care,


----------



## dungeonworks (Dec 10, 2009)

Hey Graychuan, you guys still have any training groups up here in the Detroit area?  How about towards Flint, MI area?


----------



## graychuan (Jan 17, 2010)

Muhammad Ali Birthday celebration today @ ALI Center in Louisville, Ky USA


www.alicenter.org


----------



## graychuan (Jan 17, 2010)

dungeonworks said:


> Hey Graychuan, you guys still have any training groups up here in the Detroit area? How about towards Flint, MI area?


 
The best thing to do is to call SIfu Rahim directly @ 1-800-362-0651. He can tell you specifically. The only guy I know of are the group that trains near Wayne State University.


----------



## bryan40211 (May 28, 2010)

Where is Sifu Ali located? I live in Louisville, Ky and wanted my sons and I to study Wing Chun under him. Good someone give me a good contact number to reach him?


----------

